# 29 gallon tank



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I ahve a 29 gallon tank and I kind of want to make it into a cichlid tank. Would there be any cool colorful fish that would survive in a 29g tank and stay small enough not to upgrade it? I want maybe some yellow blue or red fish. Anybody have any suggestions? Isnt there some sort of special water that they need to have?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A pair of apistos, kribs, H. Cristatus, or N. lelupi. They like soft, medium and hard water in that order. What is your tap water like? Do a search on "dwarf cichlids". Also look here. http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

im not sure what my tap water is like how do i tell?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

have LFS do a quick hardness & pH test. Or buy dip strips.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Portland Tap Water:

Hardness: 50-60 ish
Alk: 30-40
pH: 6.2-6.8


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kribs, Bolivian Rams.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could still do N. Brichardi or other tanginikan, but I would suggest you add tanginikan buffer and cichlid salts if you do. Kribs, apistos and rams would be fine in your tap water.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

You can find both of those at either the wet spot or world of wet pets.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I suggest you get German blue rams. They are blue, red , and yellow. Very beautiful and fun to watch.
They like soft water. so a ph around 6.8 is probably best.
I have some, and they are great fish to have.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

clerk you from the portland area?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I am familiar with the area.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

oh well i live beaverton technically


----------

